# Prepping for vegetarians



## NSprepper (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi all,
My wife and I are vegetarians, in fact, I'm more "raw vegan" right now than anything. With the exception of the odd cheese, I'm definitely at least totally vegan now.
I switched over from a meatatarian lifestyle last summer, mainly due to severe health issues, but also because I just can't endorse killing animals anymore. Never thought I'd hear myself ever say something like that!

My BBQ misses me 

Of course, in the face of severe adversity, I'm prepared to eat slugs and grasshoppers if need be, but if course I prefer not to, lol.

Regarding food preps, I'm struggling to find any kind of creativity in terms of what I can put in my long term food storage, other than beans rice and lentils.

Then of course, what do I do with said beans rice and lentils to make them not feel incredibly boring!

I do also have a bunch of various pastas accumulating, but alas, I'm also supposed to be living a "gluten free" lifestyle, so I'm wondering about even storing white flour and pastas not made from rice and other non wheat sources.

I don't want to run into a situation where I'm thrown suddenly into eating foods that will quickly make me sick, as my body is no longer tolerant to them, but of course, I don't want to starve either.

So, the question is, how do I create food stores that are both healthy, and enjoyable, and on par with what we currently eat?

I've got tons of dehydrated apples vacuum sealed and in my freezer, and a box full of mumms sprouting seeds, awaiting being sprung into action, but I'm kinda at a loss about what kind of healthy whole foods to store, and what I can do with them!

Thanks


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Store vacuum sealed lentils, split peas, beans, rice. Our youngest daughter is a vegetarian. She does eat fish, though. I was showing her today how to prepare dehydrated "hummus" that I make. I dehydrate cooked garbanzo beans, then powder them. When making hummus, we added a little olive oil, garlic salt, water and a little flour. Turned out good and a good protein source. There are some "backpacker" type vegan dishes for sale. See what ingredients are in them. See if you can copy them. Or just get one of those Harvest Right freeze dryers and cook ahead and freeze dry.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you do any Canning? I would start Canning a variety of Vegetable Soups and Meatless Stews Etc. There are many Recipes that are Vegan that can be Canned. That being said, I understand having Food limitation due to Health issues, however you may find that in a survival situation you will need to eat some Meat to survive, especially if it is Cold, or are engaged in hard labor.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

AmishHeart said:


> Store vacuum sealed lentils, split peas, beans, rice. Our youngest daughter is a vegetarian. She does eat fish, though. I was showing her today how to prepare dehydrated "hummus" that I make.  I dehydrate cooked garbanzo beans, then powder them. When making hummus, we added a little olive oil, garlic salt, water and a little flour. Turned out good and a good protein source. There are some "backpacker" type vegan dishes for sale. See what ingredients are in them. See if you can copy them. Or just get one of those Harvest Right freeze dryers and cook ahead and freeze dry.


I like the idea of dried and powdered garbanzo beans. You could use that to make falafel as well.

When we make hummus, we add tahini (roasted sesame seed butter).


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Look at what your currently eating and learn how to preserve those items. Don't forget seasonings.


----------



## NSprepper (Feb 5, 2017)

Those freeze dry units are insanely expensive!!
There is no way I could ever afford one, better buy lotto tickets.

I do own a pressure canner, but learned that the stuff I canned sucked, but if it's survival, suck it up, lol.
I also have a dehydrator and vacuum sealer (foodsaver).
The problem is that we eat slot of green leafy stuff, so you can't really can that, but I suppose you could can spinach right?

In short, most of what we eat now can't really be canned, or I don't know how to cook it to begin with, such a the ready made curry we like to eat. It's expensive, so stalking up on that stuff is difficult.

Perhaps I should have called this thread vegetarian prepping on a tight budget.

Like I say, I'm wondering what exactly I can do with all the beans rice and lentils to make them interesting, as I'm struggling as a relatively new vegitarian to figure out what to eat in my normal daily life as it is.

We actually eat hummus almost daily, so thanks for that awesome recommendation!


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

You can dehydrate most all vegetables. Do that, and add to your pastas and legumes. To be cheap about it, but only the vegetables on sale that week, and dehydrate those. Pay attention to frozen vegetables, too. (I am assuming you don't have a garden, but if you do...dehydrate that). You will need to store multivitamins, too. If you're buying prepackaged food, a lot of them are vegetarian. But it's far cheaper to prepare your own.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

For you, a garden that can produce fresh vegetables year around maybe the only way to stay vegetarian. If you don't live in a warm area that allows you to grow year around it will be a problem. If not, then canning is the next best thing to do.

I have an indoor nursery for starting plants. It works for better then I thought it would. I start all my plants from seed and then transplant when the weather is good. This is a way to get a jump start on the season. This even allows me to have 2 harvest season a year when before I only had one and I live in a short growing season state.

Something else, I used to eat fairly healthy, I was never a vegetarian but I would eat mainly garden vegetables. My doctor told me this is not a healthy diet for me because of one health issue. He said that I have to eat meat at each meal or I will be depriving me a essential nutrients that I can't get from vegetables only. I'm only saying this because I have heard of some strange diseases that a person can get from being a vegetarian. 

Hopefully you have gotten a doctors approval for a special diet.


----------



## NSprepper (Feb 5, 2017)

I actually started down this prepping road many years ago, but cancer and other illnesses kinda derailed me.

I was canning chicken breasts, spaghetti sauce from home grown tomatoes, carrots, peas,chicken soup and turkey soup (broth only) to name a few back in 2010.

After 5 years went by, I had to suddenly move, and at that time a prepper/canning expert told me the jars were all expired, and not to eat them, so I chucked it all out and haven't canned since.

I thought canned food was going to last like 10-20 years or more.

So, if I can my food in my presto canner, how long can I expect them to last?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

NSprepper said:


> I actually started down this prepping road many years ago, but cancer and other illnesses kinda derailed me.
> 
> I was canning chicken breasts, spaghetti sauce from home grown tomatoes, carrots, peas,chicken soup and turkey soup (broth only) to name a few back in 2010.
> 
> ...


Years. As long as the seal is good the food should be fine. It will loose nutrition after a while but it will still be good. We are eating jars we canned in 2012. Had lots of green beans and chickens that year. Some of the green beans were mushy but the chicken has been good. It's best to eat and rotate what you can so you don't end up with any that are 10-20 yrs old.


----------



## NSprepper (Feb 5, 2017)

But what actually IS the expiry date?
I've read about testing canned food by just touching it on the tip of your tongue ECT, but I'd like to sorta have can idea what to expect!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

NSprepper said:


> But what actually IS the expiry date?
> I've read about testing canned food by just touching it on the tip of your tongue ECT, but I'd like to sorta have can idea what to expect!


There is no "correct" answer for that. To many variables. Quality of food going in, canning process, cleanliness, storage conditions/temps. Even the type of food being canned.


----------



## NSprepper (Feb 5, 2017)

Hmmm......kinda freaks me out a bit, I'm sick enough as it is, lol.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

NSprepper said:


> Hmmm......kinda freaks me out a bit, I'm sick enough as it is, lol.


The dates on commercial foods are a manufactures way of getting people to throw stuff out and buy more. That's why they say best by. Not bad on... It's an arbitrary date they pick. If the jars/cans are sealed with no damage and the food looks and smells "right" when you open them there is no reason to not cook it.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Are you familiar with this http://rainydayfoods.com/ezekiel-mix-sp.html

you can make stuff like this http://www.foodforlife.com/product/breads/ezekiel-49-sprouted-whole-grain-bread

http://www.joyfulhomesteading.com/ezekiel-sprouted-grain-bread-recipes.html

http://www.thedailymeal.com/best-recipes/ezekiel-bread

depending on how you use it you may need a special grinder ect.. but this will meet your daily nutritional needs

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-Tofu/

Lots of recipes for tofu

got a buddy that slices tofu thin.. maybe 1/8th inch more less dips it in soy sauce and then coats it with brewers yeast I'm a bit vague on where folks start and stop with what is animal and what is vegetable and yeasts can be both depending on conditions and stage of life ... and then he fry's it in veggie oil .. tastes like bacon to me

Never been a sap thirsty carrot killer .. but I know a few

hope this helps


----------



## koz-k5f (Dec 14, 2012)

Ever try fermented foods? Great for your gut and it's the way the Germanic tribes got vitamins in the winter. 
https://paleoleap.com/fermented-food-recipes/

Also take a look at Chris Beat Cancer. I know him and his story is true, may be helpful for you as well even if you don't have cancer. I'm still a meat eater but try to eat a more balanced healthy diet.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

NSprepper said:


> Hi all,
> My wife and I are vegetarians, in fact, I'm more "raw vegan" right now than anything. With the exception of the odd cheese, I'm definitely at least totally vegan now.
> I switched over from a meatatarian lifestyle last summer, mainly due to severe health issues, but also because I just can't endorse killing animals anymore. Never thought I'd hear myself ever say something like that!
> 
> ...


 Maybe get a couple chickens so you know what they are eating. Some cities now allow a couple hens in backyards. May as well look the part.

Can or dry as many veggies as possible. I don't like canned potatoes at all, but dried is ok.

You can grow plants in containers anywhere you have sun. Mainly grow sweet and irish potatoes that satisfies better than most veggies. People have great success growing potatoes in drums, containers, buckets,etc,. We use to go to local markets and buy bushels to can' not potatoes' beans and greens we buy if not a good crop. Lettuce is so easy to grow even inside if you have a sunny window.


----------

